# My horse keeps taking off



## Skyemck (28 October 2014)

I am 13 I have 15 hh cob and he loves going on hacks but the thing is he keeps taking off it starts off with a few paces but then they got longer and longer and its getting dangerous he doesn't spook at anything he is generally good but he seems to do this regularly its put me in tears and my family are thinking of selling him but I love him although he is very strong and snotty he is 7yrs old help me I need advice


----------



## Shay (29 October 2014)

Poor you - I am sorry.  There are so many possible answers it is almost difficult to know where to start.  Do you have an instructor who can help?  Or do you belong to your local pony club?  It sounds like you might need a combination of a bit more technique to help your confidence, a bit more schooling to help him listen and possibly a stronger bit for hacking.  The best thing is to get advice from a trusted adult who knows both you and him.  At the end of the day your safety is the most important thing.


----------



## Skyemck (29 October 2014)

Shay said:



			Poor you - I am sorry.  There are so many possible answers it is almost difficult to know where to start.  Do you have an instructor who can help?  Or do you belong to your local pony club?  It sounds like you might need a combination of a bit more technique to help your confidence, a bit more schooling to help him listen and possibly a stronger bit for hacking.  The best thing is to get advice from a trusted adult who knows both you and him.  At the end of the day your safety is the most important thing.
		
Click to expand...

He is usually good in schooling so there's not much to do im not involved in a club. However my relative is an instructor but he is also to strong fpr her and there is no one he dare ride him exept me


----------



## sh90 (29 October 2014)

my pony is very strong- anyone who rides him comments. He is getting better  schooling but my god if he wants to go there is nothing you can do. To be honest (some people may not agree) but when I first got mine I used a stronger bit for hacking mainly cos it gave me that bit more confidence and bit more breaks. it helped me learn to read him and get to know him and then started going back down to a snaffle. If your hacking alone try in company and see if it makes any difference and mybe get some lessons to help you! I have been there before many times I have thought of selling him but its getting better so stick at it hun!


----------



## joulsey (29 October 2014)

When is he doing it? As you go into canter? Do you have the same 'canter' spots? If so, he may just be anticipating the canter so its just a case of GO GO GO!


----------



## Princess Rosie (29 October 2014)

Poor you! I have a very strong 15hh mare who came to me as she tanked off with her previously owner frequently, I did a lot of schooling with her but when she gets excited she just tanks off, she was ridden in a hanging cheek snaffle as she had had a lot of very strong bits tried by the previous owner but I've had massive success with a myler combination bit, it is a very kind bit (obviously any bit can be unkind in the wrong hands), have a look on the bit bank website, I got mine brand news off ebay for £28. My mare is fabulous in it now and if she feels like she is about to "go" then I just have to apply a very small amount of pressure and she remembers her manners. The bit works on poll pressure, noseband, jaw, tongue and bars. It's a very kind bit for a strong horse and my mare hated everything else. 

I really feel for you and I went through similar issues with no one wanting to ride my mare as she was too strong and tanked off, we went from nose to tail getting everything checked out and nothing was found and it was just exuberance when she tanked off. 

Try and get a good instructor if you can to help as it can takes. Long time to get your confidence back if you loose it. If you want any more info please PM me. I'm not sure where you are but if you are local to york area and want to try the bit before you buy I'd be happy to help. Keep being positive and I am sure you will get the problem sorted soon. *hugs*


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 October 2014)

Poor you!  I'm also 13 and sometimes ride my Father's VERY strong 15.3hh Andalusian mare and used to have a very naughty and strong 14.1hh Welsh Cob gelding, so I do know how it feels. I know you said no one can drive you, but could an instructor come to you? If not, then maybe hire a stronger bit. When does he do it? Have you tried turning him in a circle? How many times is he ridden? Could he just be fresh? Since you say he's only 7, that's still a baby, he may just be inexperienced. 

Have you had his back and teeth checked? My current pony is an angel, but when she changed shape her saddle started hurting her, which caused her to start bucking and taking off with me.

It could just be that he senses that you're nervous, and as a result takes off, or is just testing you. 

How is he on the flat? Is he heavy on the forehand? Maybe trying some constant transitions may help, e.g walk then halt, then walk they halt etc. 

It could be a schooling issue, for example his previous owners galloped in fields a lot and as a result he now thinks he can just tank off with you. How long have you had him?


----------



## Skyemck (30 October 2014)

sh90 said:



			my pony is very strong- anyone who rides him comments. He is getting better  schooling but my god if he wants to go there is nothing you can do. To be honest (some people may not agree) but when I first got mine I used a stronger bit for hacking mainly cos it gave me that bit more confidence and bit more breaks. it helped me learn to read him and get to know him and then started going back down to a snaffle. If your hacking alone try in company and see if it makes any difference and mybe get some lessons to help you! I have been there before many times I have thought of selling him but its getting better so stick at it hun!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I've put on a strong bit and your right it feels like he has less pull power x


----------



## Skyemck (30 October 2014)

sh90 said:



			my pony is very strong- anyone who rides him comments. He is getting better  schooling but my god if he wants to go there is nothing you can do. To be honest (some people may not agree) but when I first got mine I used a stronger bit for hacking mainly cos it gave me that bit more confidence and bit more breaks. it helped me learn to read him and get to know him and then started going back down to a snaffle. If your hacking alone try in company and see if it makes any difference and mybe get some lessons to help you! I have been there before many times I have thought of selling him but its getting better so stick at it hun!
		
Click to expand...




joulsey said:



			When is he doing it? As you go into canter? Do you have the same 'canter' spots? If so, he may just be anticipating the canter so its just a case of GO GO GO!
		
Click to expand...




Princess Rosie said:



			Poor you! I have a very strong 15hh mare who came to me as she tanked off with her previously owner frequently, I did a lot of schooling with her but when she gets excited she just tanks off, she was ridden in a hanging cheek snaffle as she had had a lot of very strong bits tried by the previous owner but I've had massive success with a myler combination bit, it is a very kind bit (obviously any bit can be unkind in the wrong hands), have a look on the bit bank website, I got mine brand news off ebay for £28. My mare is fabulous in it now and if she feels like she is about to "go" then I just have to apply a very small amount of pressure and she remembers her manners. The bit works on poll pressure, noseband, jaw, tongue and bars. It's a very kind bit for a strong horse and my mare hated everything else. 

I really feel for you and I went through similar issues with no one wanting to ride my mare as she was too strong and tanked off, we went from nose to tail getting everything checked out and nothing was found and it was just exuberance when she tanked off. 

Try and get a good instructor if you can to help as it can takes. Long time to get your confidence back if you loose it. If you want any more info please PM me. I'm not sure where you are but if you are local to york area and want to try the bit before you buy I'd be happy to help. Keep being positive and I am sure you will get the problem sorted soon. *hugs*
		
Click to expand...




EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Poor you!  I'm also 13 and sometimes ride my Father's VERY strong 15.3hh Andalusian mare and used to have a very naughty and strong 14.1hh Welsh Cob gelding, so I do know how it feels. I know you said no one can drive you, but could an instructor come to you? If not, then maybe hire a stronger bit. When does he do it? Have you tried turning him in a circle? How many times is he ridden? Could he just be fresh? Since you say he's only 7, that's still a baby, he may just be inexperienced. 

Have you had his back and teeth checked? My current pony is an angel, but when she changed shape her saddle started hurting her, which caused her to start bucking and taking off with me.

It could just be that he senses that you're nervous, and as a result takes off, or is just testing you. 

How is he on the flat? Is he heavy on the forehand? Maybe trying some constant transitions may help, e.g walk then halt, then walk they halt etc. 

It could be a schooling issue, for example his previous owners galloped in fields a lot and as a result he now thinks he can just tank off with you. How long have you had him?
		
Click to expand...

I have had him for 5 years now and it's just recently started he he golden on his own however in a group he is a bit naughty im not very confident in hacking alone as anything could happen. We have had the equine dentist in and he all okay.we usually canter in the same place as the rest is either down hill or slippy I don't know what bit to try as hes is a baby and I might hurt his mouth.


----------



## Emsarr (2 November 2014)

What bit did you have in him and what one do you have now?
You've said he's normally fine in the school but what is he like to jump? Is he just as strong then?
Try to not canter at all for a few hacks and see if that makes a difference, or go somewhere else that he won't know or relate to speed.
I know he is 7 and still quite young, but he is only enough to know better than anything else. But you say you've had him 5 years, was he backed and ridden when you got him?


----------



## minnieminster1 (2 November 2014)

hi 
I have had the same issue with my 7 year old. Everyone threatened to sell him however I didn't give in. As soon as he takes off try circling him around or stir him in the directions of a corner, this way he has to stop. Also look to see whether there is a sign such as a twitch of a ear or a swish of a tail. If he does this just before taking off you will learn when he twitches his ear or swishes his tail to get a good seat and maybe keep turning him in tight circles. 

I have been at it all summer and he is still not perfect however he is much better. Just make sure you DON'T GIVE UP!! It may involve lots of hard work and some days you will be really down but then when he is cured you can think about all the effort you have/had put into it. Get it cracked while he is still young, it will be much easier. 

GOOD LUCK, KEEP AT IT


----------

